# right???



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

So i want to add my sub to my car but not sure how to. I have a high low converter i used on my last car but suince the 16 has a crazy computer stereo i'm not sure where to tap it in. Anyone know where and what wires to use? 

Second anyone install a remote starter on their a6? I have the keyless option where i dont need the key to unlock or start the car soo not sure what they would do..


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

For the stereo leave it stock. Your better off. If it has the bose mess around with it. If you arent happy with it you are a little crazy. And anyway your hearing is going to go trust me. Its an audi dont put a sub in it. 

As for remote start you would have to give up a key to place inside a u module which means universal. The can bus modules do not work correctly on the Audis like they are supposed to. It can be done but are you willing to pay for it is what it comes down to. 

I would quote you about $1000 with a dei system. Most likly the viper unit. 
But then you still need to have a key made and programed unless you have a programmer or code reader.


----------

